# Grub e RAID1

## geps2

Ho letto parecchio in giro, anche su questo forum, fatto tutto come dovrebbe essere fatto, ma non riesco a risolvere.

Ho installato /boot sul volume RAID1 /dev/md0, separato da / che Ã¨ su md1, sempre in RAID1

```

cat /proc/mdstat

...

md1 : active raid1 sdb2[1] sda2[0]

      9671040 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md0 : active raid1 sdb1[1] sda1[0]

      192640 blocks [2/2] [UU]

...

```

Seguendo i vari howto che si trovano in rete, anche linkati su questo forum, ho effettuato la sequenza root/setup al prompt di grub per entrambi i dischi:

```

root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)

root (hd1,0)

setup (hd1)

quit 

```

e questo Ã¨ il mio grub.conf

```

timeout 30

default 0

fallback 1

title GNU/Linux (hd0,0)

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/2.6.16-gentoo-r12 root=/dev/md1 udev

title GNU/Linux (hd1,0)

root (hd1,1)

kernel (hd1,0)/boot/2.6.16-gentoo-r12 root=/dev/md1 udev

```

Ora si da il caso che la prima voce parta, mentre la seconda no: ottengo questo errore:

```
Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
```

SI noti che la prima voce parte sia se scrivo la riga kernel cosÃ¬:

```
kernel (hd0,0)/boot/2.6.16-gentoo-r12 root=/dev/md1 udev
```

che cosÃ¬

```
kernel (hd0,0)/2.6.16-gentoo-r12 root=/dev/md1 udev
```

Vorrei che qualcuno mi aiutasse a capire: sembra quasi che grub non si installi sull'MBR del secondo disco, ma guardando la documentazione degli errori di grub dice semplicemente di fare root/setup: io l'ho fatto diecimila volte e non va!

Grazie per l'attenzione, ciao!

GePs

----------

## .:deadhead:.

prova a bootare facendo in modo che la partizione di boot NON sia in raid1

----------

## Ic3M4n

non dovrebbe centrare. calcola che devices in raid1 sono visibili anche singolarmente mentre con gli altri tipi di raid no.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Tentar non nuoce cmq  :Very Happy: 

Quando mi è capitato di usare raid1 Sw cmq ho sempre lasciato la partizione di boot a sè inquanto altrimenti mi dava problemi, se non ricordo male.

Non so che guida tu abbia seguito per l 'installazione, ma ti consiglio di cercare il documento scritto da fonderia per la reazione di un semba server per backup, che all'inizio tratta in maniera più che esaustiva la teoria e la pratica del raid1.

----------

## .:chrome:.

hai verificato che la partizione risulti come "attiva"?

per il resto

1 - se hai una partizione di boot separata non devi specificare "/boot" all'inizio delle righe kernel e initrd

2 - l'opzione udev per il kernel non serve. dal 2.6.14 in poi udev è l'unica possibilità che hai

----------

## FreeManAtomic

Ti posto la mia configurazione, magari ti puo' essere d'aiuto per risolvere il tuo problema:

/etc/fstab

```

/dev/md0                /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/md1                /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/vg/usr             /usr            ext3            noatime,ro      0 0

/dev/vg/tmp             /tmp            ext2            noatime,nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0

/dev/vg/var             /var            ext3            noatime,nodev,nosuid 0 0

/dev/vg/fspublic        /home/fspublic  xfs             noatime,nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0

/dev/vg/olimpus         /home/olimpus   ext3            noatime,nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0

/dev/md2                none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

```

/proc/mdstat

```

giove@dorothy ~ % cat /proc/mdstat

Personalities : [raid0] [raid1]

md1 : active raid0 sdc2[2] sdb2[1] sda2[0]

      2048064 blocks 64k chunks

md2 : active raid0 sdc3[2] sdb3[1] sda3[0]

      1614336 blocks 64k chunks

md3 : active raid0 sdc4[2] sdb4[1] sda4[0]

      728828544 blocks 64k chunks

md0 : active raid1 sdc1[2] sdb1[1] sda1[0]

      32000 blocks [3/3] [UUU]

unused devices: <none>

```

grub.conf

```

# For booting GNU/Linux

title  GNU/Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/md1

```

 :Smile: 

----------

## geps2

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> hai verificato che la partizione risulti come "attiva"?

 

oddio mi cogli impreparato: come faccio?

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 1 - se hai una partizione di boot separata non devi specificare "/boot" all'inizio delle righe kernel e initrd

 

All'inizio avevo fatto così, poi nelle varie prove ho visto che specificandola non cambia nulla: che mistero è?

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 2 - l'opzione udev per il kernel non serve. dal 2.6.14 in poi udev è l'unica possibilità che hai

 

L'ho messa dopo aver avuto un po' di casini, che in realtà continuo ad avere (a volte al boot non partono i device md, poi spengo e ripartono...)

----------

## geps2

 *FreeManAtomic wrote:*   

> Ti posto la mia configurazione, magari ti puo' essere d'aiuto per risolvere il tuo problema:
> 
> /etc/fstab
> 
> ```
> ...

 

questo è il mio:

```

/dev/md0                /boot           ext3            defaults,noatime        1       2

/dev/md1                /               ext3            noatime                 0       1

/dev/md2                /usr            ext3            noatime                 0       2

/dev/md3                /home           ext3            noatime                 0       2

/dev/md4                /tmp            ext2            noatime                 0       2

/dev/md5                /var            ext3            noatime                 0       2

/dev/md6                /opt            ext3            noatime                 0       2

/dev/sdc1               none            swap            sw                      0       0

/dev/sdd1               none            swap            sw                      0       0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

Proverò qualcuna delle tue opzioni, intanto magari qualcuno mi sa dire se il mio è da migliorare: in particolare non capisco l'opzione "noauto" su /boot: ne avevo letto sulla documentazione, ma mi sembrava inutile per me...

----------

## fat_penguin

Ciao,

prova a dare un occhio qui:

http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/RAID_Software:_mirroring

Mi suona strano questa parte nel tuo grub.conf:

```
root (hd0,1) 
```

e

```
root (hd1,1) 
```

Prova a tralasciala come descritto nella guida.

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## geps2

 *fat_penguin wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> prova a dare un occhio qui:
> 
> http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/RAID_Software:_mirroring

 

E' una delle guide che ho seguito

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi suona strano questa parte nel tuo grub.conf:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ache queste sono delle modifiche che ho fatto perché non funziona il boot dal secondo disco: con o senza è lo stesso  :Sad: 

----------

## geps2

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non so che guida tu abbia seguito per l 'installazione, ma ti consiglio di cercare il documento scritto da fonderia per la reazione di un semba server per backup, che all'inizio tratta in maniera più che esaustiva la teoria e la pratica del raid1.

 

Ho trovato qusta: http://www.hwupgrade.it/articoli/1360/index.html, ma non mi dice nulla di nuovo...

----------

## fat_penguin

Cosi diventa un po difficile aiutarti.

Io fossi in te sceglierei una guida sola e metterei esattamente i parametri consigliati... se salti da una parte all'altra aggiungendo cose strane va a finire che ti incasini e basta.

Inoltre:

- prova a controllare che la partizione di boot sui due dischi sia boottabile (cfdisk).

- prova ad emergere una versione diversa di GRUB.

- prova a mettere in fault il primo disco, quello che funziona, e vedi se riesci ad accedere alla partizione di boot.

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## geps2

 *fat_penguin wrote:*   

> Cosi diventa un po difficile aiutarti.
> 
> Io fossi in te sceglierei una guida sola e metterei esattamente i parametri consigliati... se salti da una parte all'altra aggiungendo cose strane va a finire che ti incasini e basta.

 

Hai ragione, e infatti all'inizio ho seguito una sola guida. Solo che poi, prima di postare su mezza internet, ho cercato anche altro...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Inoltre:
> 
> - prova a controllare che la partizione di boot sui due dischi sia boottabile (cfdisk).
> ...

 

```
      Name             Flags           Part Type      FS Type                 [Label]              Size (MB)

 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

     sda1                              Primary       Linux raid autodetect                           197.41

     sda2                              Primary       Linux raid autodetect                         9903.24

     sda3                              Primary       Linux raid autodetect                          9903.24

     sda4                              Primary       Linux raid autodetect                        139994.27
```

e sdb è uguale: insomma, non mi sembra che il flag boot ci sia da nessuna parte: ma allora come fa ad avviarsi?

Dite che ce lo metto?

 *Quote:*   

> - prova a mettere in fault il primo disco, quello che funziona, e vedi se riesci ad accedere alla partizione di boot.

 

Proverò anche questo...

----------

## richard77

Non so nulla di raid, ma non potrebbe essere che qualcosa nel kernel che serve al raid è compilato come modulo invece che statico? Credo spiegherebbe l'errore.

Chiedo venia se ho detto una sciocchezza.

----------

## geps2

 *richard77 wrote:*   

> Non so nulla di raid, ma non potrebbe essere che qualcosa nel kernel che serve al raid è compilato come modulo invece che statico? Credo spiegherebbe l'errore.
> 
> Chiedo venia se ho detto una sciocchezza.

 

Non è una sciocchezza, però non è nemmeno questo il problema:

```

[*] Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM)

<*>   RAID support

<*>     Linear (append) mode

<*>     RAID-0 (striping) mode

<*>     RAID-1 (mirroring) mode

< >     RAID-10 (mirrored striping) mode (EXPERIMENTAL)

<*>     RAID-4/RAID-5 mode

< >     RAID-6 mode

< >     Multipath I/O support

< >     Faulty test module for MD 

< >   Device mapper support

```

----------

## fat_penguin

Prova a mettere la flag "bootable" e vediamo se va a posto... sinceramente non so se serva, non ho mai approfondito ...

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## geps2

 *fat_penguin wrote:*   

> Prova a mettere la flag "bootable" e vediamo se va a posto... sinceramente non so se serva, non ho mai approfondito ...
> 
> 

 

Al reboot incrocerò le dita e anche qualcos'altro...

----------

## wilma_dammi_la_clava

a me d' lo stesso problema su di un raid 5 hardware, non riesce a montare la partizione di root....anche passandogli il dev manualmente non lo tira su...

----------

## geps2

 *wilma_dammi_la_clava wrote:*   

> a me d' lo stesso problema su di un raid 5 hardware, non riesce a montare la partizione di root....anche passandogli il dev manualmente non lo tira su...

 

Come lo stesso problema? Su un RAID 5 non hai due device dai quali fare il boot... il mio problema è che da un device parte, dall'altro no, mentre invece dovrebbe partire da entrambi...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> oddio mi cogli impreparato: come faccio?

 

non vorrei apparire sgarbato ma... hai provato in fdisk a premere "m"?

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> All'inizio avevo fatto così, poi nelle varie prove ho visto che specificandola non cambia nulla: che mistero è?

 

non ti devi riferire al file system di Linux, ma a quello che vede GRUB e a lui hai detto che la root è la prima partizione

conviene che dai un'occhiata alla guida di GRUB

----------

## geps2

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non vorrei apparire sgarbato ma... hai provato in fdisk a premere "m"?

 

intendi il flag di boot? c'è l'output di cfdisk qualche risposta sopra, stasera provo il reboot

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non ti devi riferire al file system di Linux, ma a quello che vede GRUB e a lui hai detto che la root è la prima partizione
> 
> conviene che dai un'occhiata alla guida di GRUB

 

Intendi le righe 

```
root (hd0,1)
```

 e 

```
root (hd1,1)
```

 nel file di configurazione? Quelle, a leggere la documentazione sono corrette, mi sembra... e comunque il sistema si comporta allo stesso modo sia con che senza.

----------

## .:chrome:.

infatti non vedo nessuna flag... non consoco cfdisk (sono sempre stato contrario a tool "alternativi"), ma immagino che debba essere ripostato.

fdisk lo fa

quanto alle indicazioni boot, quelle sono si corrette, ma indicano la root di GRUB, non quella del sistema, ed in base a quella devi localizzare i files.

per essere sicuro (e capire quello che fai e dove sbagli) dovresti avviare, entrare nella riga di comando di GRUB e dare i comandi a mano uno alla volta

----------

## geps2

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> infatti non vedo nessuna flag... non consoco cfdisk (sono sempre stato contrario a tool "alternativi"), ma immagino che debba essere ripostato.
> 
> fdisk lo fa

 

Dovrebbe essere lo stesso... comunque anche con la flag di boot non funziona

 *Quote:*   

> quanto alle indicazioni boot, quelle sono si corrette, ma indicano la root di GRUB, non quella del sistema, ed in base a quella devi localizzare i files.

 

Ma quella  è  la root di sistema!

```
#cat /proc/mdstat

...

md1 : active raid1 sdb2[1] sda2[0]

      9671040 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md0 : active raid1 sdb1[1] sda1[0]

      192640 blocks [2/2] [UU] 

...

#cat /etc/fstab

...

/dev/md0         /boot     ext2      noauto,noatime  1 2 

/dev/md1         /        ext3       noatime         0 1

...
```

 *Quote:*   

> per essere sicuro (e capire quello che fai e dove sbagli) dovresti avviare, entrare nella riga di comando di GRUB e dare i comandi a mano uno alla volta

 

Fatto anche quello, provate tutte le varie opzioni, non so più che scriverci  :Sad: 

Fatte anche le prove di fault, e mi è successa una cosa strana: tolto il primo disco il server non si riavvia, e questo me l'aspettavo. Tolto il secondo disco, il server parte dal secondo disco!

Penso che probabilmente non mi ha organizzato i dischi logicamente come fisicamente, e infatti vedo /proc/mdstat e mancano le voci relative a /dev/sdd. Spengo e tolgo prima il terzo e poi il quarto, e qui le stranezze: in /proc/mdstat manca sempre e solo la voce relativa a /dev/sdd!!!

A questo punto mi arrendo...Last edited by geps2 on Tue Jul 18, 2006 7:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> Ma quella è la root di sistema!

 

no. stando al tuo fstab la root di sistema è appunto / (md1), ma la root di GRUB è /boot (md0)

----------

## geps2

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *geps2 wrote:*   Ma quella è la root di sistema! 
> 
> no. stando al tuo fstab la root di sistema è appunto / (md1), ma la root di GRUB è /boot (md0)

 

Ah. Quindi è lì che ho fatto confusione...  :Razz: 

Stasera provo, e magari ci scriviamo un bel [RISOLTO]  :Smile: 

----------

## geps2

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> no. stando al tuo fstab la root di sistema è appunto / (md1), ma la root di GRUB è /boot (md0)

 

Intendevi questo?

```
timeout 30

default 0

fallback 1

title GNU/Linux 2.6.16-gentoo-r13 (hd0,0)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/2.6.16-gentoo-r13 root=/dev/md1

title GNU/Linux 2.6.16-gentoo-r13 (hd1,0)

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/2.6.16-gentoo-r13 root=/dev/md1
```

Quello di cui ancora non mi capacito è che qualsiasi cosa metto sulla prima voce, da lì parto sempre, mentre qualsiasi cosa metto sulla seconda voce, non parto mai.

----------

## wilma_dammi_la_clava

ho un controller raid sata con su 3 dischi in raid 5, finita l'installazione, parte il boot, e a parte le righe assurde che grub genera real_root=/dev/sda3 (partizione effettivamente di root) dice che la partizione di root non è definita, e anche èpassandogli il parametro a mano non cambia nulla, però se gli dò come /dev di root un discaccio scsi che è presente nel sistema come deposito interno riconosce il disco è va un pezzo avanti ovviamente poi si finisce in kernel panic in qunto nella presunta root non c'è un filesystem.... 

quasi sicuramente ho sbagliato qualcosa io ma mi sembra assurdo che con un controller raid dedicato tocchi d'impazzire a sto modo per far un bootstrap....ora come ora sto reinstallando tutto con le latest release downloadate in diretta  poi appena rifinita l'installazione ne saprò di più...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

partiamo dalle cose semplici: sicuro di aver compilato nel kernel i drivers per il tuo controller. Sicuro che non sia messo come modulo e quindi non venga caricato al boot? E' una scheda a parte o è integrato nella mobo? Ci puoi dire marca e modello della mobo? Hai già controllato la compatibilità di quel controller con linux  ?

----------

## makoomba

@wilma

il tuo è un problema su un raid hardware, quello di geps2 è legato ad un raid software.

quind apri un altro 3d includendo anche i msg di errori precisi, altrimenti i reply si mischiano e non si capisce più nulla.

----------

## geps2

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> partiamo dalle cose semplici: sicuro di aver compilato nel kernel i drivers per il tuo controller. 

 Sì *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Sicuro che non sia messo come modulo e quindi non venga caricato al boot?

 Sì *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> E' una scheda a parte o è integrato nella mobo?

 Integrata

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ci puoi dire marca e modello della mobo? Hai già controllato la compatibilità di quel controller con linux? 

 

http://www-03.ibm.com/servers/it/eserver/xseries/hardware/tower/x206m/specs.html

----------

## .:deadhead:.

lol  :Very Happy:  quelle domande erano per wilma_dammi_la_clava , cmq.

Da quel che leggo sul sito IBM avendo una scheda RAID nella mobo, perchè non usare il RAID HW anzichè andare ad incasinarsi la vita con quello Sw? L'HW Ibm in genere viaggia bene con linux, raid incluso.

----------

## geps2

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> lol  quelle domande erano per wilma_dammi_la_clava , cmq.
> 
> Da quel che leggo sul sito IBM avendo una scheda RAID nella mobo, perchè non usare il RAID HW anzichè andare ad incasinarsi la vita con quello Sw? L'HW Ibm in genere viaggia bene con linux, raid incluso.

 

è una fakeRAID, il controller fornisce solo supporto per il boot sui device configurati. Il RAID vero e proprio e delegato ai driver del SO, e non è un granché (per curiosità ho provato con winzozz e va una chiavica). Quindi tanto vale fare il RAID software, che comunque in HW si possono fare solo RAID 0 e 1, mentre se faccio RAID 5 software recupero parecchi giga.

----------

## wilma_dammi_la_clava

il controller è perfettamente compatibile... prima ci girava linux sul server e solo il cambio di distro che gli sta indigesto....

----------

## .:deadhead:.

@Wilma_* Forse è davvero il caso che qualche mod sposti la tua richiesta d'aiuto su un altro 3d , altrimenti non si capisce + na bega  :Very Happy: 

----------

## makoomba

@wilma

t'ho già detto di aprire un altro 3d, continuare a discutere del tuo problema in questo topic non fa altro che generare confusione.

quando l'hai fatto, faccio il merge con i reply di chi ti ha risposto qui.

----------

## Manuelixm

Ciao a tutti, mi intrometto, purtroppo quel controller è un fakeraid come è stato detto, non c'è storia di farlo funzionare in HW, c'ho picchiato la testa per un giorno intero e l'unica soluzione è stata usare un raid software che alla fine non funzionava malaccio. Nel mio caso avevo sottomano un ibm 226.

----------

## geps2

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, mi intrometto, purtroppo quel controller è un fakeraid come è stato detto, non c'è storia di farlo funzionare in HW, c'ho picchiato la testa per un giorno intero e l'unica soluzione è stata usare un raid software che alla fine non funzionava malaccio. Nel mio caso avevo sottomano un ibm 226.

 

Ciao!

Grazie dell'intervento. In effetti in hardware è improponibile, ma in software riesco a gestire i volumi come meglio credo. In ogni caso la questione rimane invariata, anzi, a questo punto posso iniziarmi a chiedere se, dato che il sistema funziona, se non deve funzionare effettivamente così...

----------

